# Firefox problem with Forums



## BruceShultes (Oct 2, 2006)

I started having a problem accessing the forums from Firefox starting around 12/15/14.

Since that evening, I can enter "http://www.tivocommunity.com" and the Home page displays correctly, but when I the click on Forums, the page showing the list of Forums starts to display and then the following error page is displayed

"Not Found
The requested URL /tivo-vb/tivo/misc/logobg.gif.png was not found on this server.

Apache/1.3.42 Server at www.tivocommunity.com Port 80"

I can access the forums with no problems using either Safari or Chrome, but Firefox displays the error page every time.

I have tried clearing both the cache and history in Firefox without success.

I have also tried doing a complete uninstall and reinstall of Firefox, which does not solve the problem either.

Just to make things harder to track down, I have since discovered that the Forums page does display correctly using a different mac mini than the one on which I am having the problem.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I use FF & haven't seen it or had any similar reports.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Another FF user with no issues.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

FF works for me but I cant use IE to read the forums.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

SNJpage1 said:


> FF works for me but I cant use IE to read the forums.


I use IE 11 in Win7 with tracking protection enable and I have no issues viewing this forum.
The only thing wrong with this forum is I don't get any email notifications.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

Safari's "web inspector" also reports that that file is missing, although it's not causing any page renderings to fail.

Looking into it, I see this section of the page (in the "header" template) that's referring to that missing file. Note the "background-image" specified for the header template.


----------

